# 4/2 New Orleans Hornets - Miami Heat



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

<Center>*Friday, April 2nd, 8:00 p.m. ET @ New Orleans, New Orleans Arena *

























*(17 - 54) * 
**
----------

*(54 - 19)*












*New Orleans Hornets Starting LineUp:*






































*Backcourt:*
J.R. Smith #23 
Speedy Claxton #5 
*Frontcourt:*
Lee Nailon #33 
PJ Brown #42 
Jamaal Magloire #21 
*Key Subs:*






















Dan Dickau #2 | David West #30 | Chris Andersen #12













*Miami Heat Starting LineUp:*






































*Backcourt:*
Damon Jones #19 
Dwyane Wade #3 
*Frontcourt:*
Eddie Jones #6 
Udonis Haslem #40 
Shaquille O'Neal #32
*Key Subs:*






















Keyon Dooling #5 | Steve Smith #8 | Shandon Anderson #49





*Key MatchUp:*








*<--->*








*JR Smith #23<->Dwyane Wade #3*


<marquee>*GO HORNETS!*</marquee>


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

There are no pics of Shaquille O'Neal and Eddie Jones available in the headshot gallery...I just took the pics of the playerfiles!

I know we won against Houston but there won't be a win against Miami!

My prediction:
Hornets 99
-
Heat 104


----------



## DanDickau (Jan 9, 2005)

Boo! I say start Dickau!! I hope the Hornets can pull a win off here!
Heat 100
Hornets 89


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Hornets:87
Heat:103


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

DanDickau said:


> Boo! I say start Dickau!! I hope the Hornets can pull a win off here!


I think Speedy will start again, like he did against Houston, although he didn't play good...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Suprised you guys won last night, so I'm sure we'll be ready to play so we don't get the same surprise Houston got....

We've lost 2 in a row on the road, including Charlotte, so I can't say this is a "easy win", but I think we are gonna be ready to play tonight, we've rested and I'm sure SVG has sent a message to the players since we're not playing too well lately


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

hornets 82
heat 97


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Every once and awhile the Heat can be suprised (like any contender team) but like Shaq said, they already have lost to the Bobcats recently. I am sure they will be ready to go.

Heat 108
NO 91


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

No win against the Heat, as expected, but we did quite well! I'm a little bit disappointed of our starters (except Speedy Claxton, who had his first really good game!): Jamaal Magloire with 4 points on 1 of 6 shooting and 3 rebounds in 23 minutes...David West with 0 points and 3 rebounds in 20 minutes...Bostjan Nachbar with 4 points in 19 minutes...J.R. Smith with 5 points in 24 minutes! But our bench did great again, maybe Byron Scott should think about moving back Lee Nailon and PJ Brown into the starting lineup:
C - Magloire
F - Brown
F - Nailon
G - Smith
G - Claxton or Dickau, don't know who is better at the moment...


Boxscore

Recap


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

*Inside the Locker Room: April 1, 2005*

Postgame Quotes 



> *Forward Chris Andersen*
> _(on the game)_
> We came out and had a lot more energy (in the 2nd half). I didn't even look at the scoreboard. I didn't know were 18 (points) down. We tried to win the game, and we were able to hold them off at the end.
> 
> ...


Chris Andersen is funny: look at his answer to the key to his 16 rebounds


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

*Re: Inside the Locker Room: April 1, 2005*

111-99 Miami
*
Results of Guess the Score:

DwyaneWade4MVP - 7
DanDickau - 21
supermati - 20
Tooeasy - 31
kamego - 11

WINNER: DwyaneWade4MVP
*

:djparty:


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

*Re: Inside the Locker Room: April 1, 2005*

Yeah, I was really close to the result! So I don't have to give 250 to anyone! 

But I was in advantage, because both, the heat and the hornets are my two favourtie teams!


----------

